# RPGs: American or Japanese?



## ShagsterP (Dec 26, 2007)

Which do you prefer?  I presume you people will try to show some civility on the topic, please.  This is an opinion poll for the purposes of discussion and purely that, not a debate.

Myself, I lean more on the Japanese side.  Even though they have their share of recycled stereotypes, they almost never fail to challenge or drag me into multiple simultaneous activities that draw out the neurotic completionist (I know that's not a word) in me.  That and I simply see more creativity on the artistic side of things coming from Japan; unique creations like the Disgaea or Shin Megami Tensei (and Persona spin-off) series.  I'm also very hyped for Shirokishi Monogatari (White Knight Story/Chronicles).  Currently playing Rogue Galaxy; somewhat lacking in story, but damn if it doesn't keep me busy.

Not to say I don't play American RPGs, though they tend to focus more on the role-playing factor, running around bashing things and doing quest-based storylines, and less on actual gameplay depth.  Fun, but not the largest draw-in factor for me.


----------



## Seratuhl (Dec 26, 2007)

I like both....though I'm partially heading to the English side...

Japanese RPGs are beginning to be extremely repetitive for me.
God damned turn based combat.....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2007)

I like them both. To me, an RPG is an RPG. I don't freaking care if American RPGs are supposed to be "an in-depth experience", is it fun to play? I don't care if Japanese RPGs are some irate 20-year-olds watching dancing imps, I happen to like that, whereas there are enough people who like playing Wolfenstein 3D and Doom enough to buy them multiple times when they're under the guise of "Medal of Honor" or "Call of Duty" etc.


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm leaning more towards the western bunch of RPGs. Because it's not just you Americans that're making the things, you know.

Aaanyway... it's not that I don't like jRPGs. I've enjoyed Chrono Trigger, FF6 (or should it be FF3?)... thing is, there's precious few jRPGs that come out for the PC that might catch my interest. So I just stick with the western RPGs.

Not that there's many good western RPGs either nowadays. NWN2 was a disappointment, expected a bit more from Witcher (though that might just be from being a huge fan of the books the game is based on)...

If you'll excuse the "old man griping" for a bit, I miss the days of Baldur's Gate, Fallout and Icewind Dale. Oh, and Planescape: Torment. Mustn't forget that. Though the first KotOR was nice too...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 26, 2007)

Need a "No Preference" option. They both tend to borrow elements from each other.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 26, 2007)

You forgot Korean RPGs.


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 26, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> You forgot Korean RPGs.



No, I didn't.  Okay, as a general statement to all, this poll has less to do with location and more to do with general style.  European RPGs and the like tend to fall into the American style category, whereas Korean RPGs follow the Japanese type.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 27, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> You forgot Korean RPGs.



[size=large]*Korean RPG 2!*[/size]
_70% more Level grinding than other Korean RPGs!_
_*New features includes:*_
-Level grinding
-Level grinding
-Level grinding
-And more level grinding!


----------



## RaSona (Dec 27, 2007)

Got to be Japanese, although there is one thing I can't stand about them.

The rediculously hard bosses. Seriously, since when did a guy in a suit ever pwn a gun-toting, body-armoured, stat-maxed killing machine?

In Japanese RPGs, of course. What's that? 500 rounds of antipersonnel rounds? Fair play, 10 points of damage. [/rant]

On the other hand, the gameplay, plot development and balancing are always so much better.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2007)

My dislike is that a lot of people assume all of the RPGs on a specific side are the same.


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 28, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> My dislike is that a lot of people assume all of the RPGs on a specific side are the same.



Don't assume they assume.  Traditionally speaking, American and Japanese have two very contrasting styles, though there are always exceptions on either side.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 28, 2007)

^The problem is, dwelling in traditional meanings is well... stereotypical.


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 28, 2007)

Japan by far. they gave us some the greatest RPG's ever made, from Final Fantasy to Eternal Sonata, they made the greatest games ever made. i do like American RPG's though, some of them are pretty good, but i prefer Japan's overall


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 28, 2007)

^That's the first time I ever heard anyone mention Eternal Sonata. What other game gives you the option to have some little 6-year-old-boy (Who sounds suspiciously like Izze from Digimon, Brave Fencer Musashi, and Kite from .hack//WHATEVER) attack with a CAMERA? It's not as good as making Princess Anastasia Romanov kick a demon's ass with a toy egg or having Norma Beatty attack by *blowing bubbles out of a straw*. Or setting up the battle so you can actually defeat a major boss like that. XD


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 28, 2007)

it's still a fun game, even with the kid in it. Chopin is the best character by far in the game


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 28, 2007)

A good RPG is a good RPG, doesn't matter where it comes from and what it's influences are.

People keep spouting JRPGs like Baldur's Gate 1/2, Fallout 1/2, Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura, Planescape: Torment and KotOR don't exist.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 28, 2007)

^Maybe they don't like those? People keep spouting CRPGs like Tales of the Abyss/Symphonia, Breath of Fire 2, Final Fantasy VI and IX, Golden Sun 1-2, Dark Cloud 1-2, and Tactics Ogre don't exist.



			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> it's still a fun game, even with the kid in it. Chopin is the best character by far in the game



But don't you Kill him in the end as the Final Boss?


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 29, 2007)

What I'm getting at is that numerous JRPG's are getting listed off left, right and centre.
Most of the good 'American' (Western is a far better term) ones are either D&D or mix with other genres (Gothic, The Witcher, Elder Scrolls, JA2, Fable) that stop them from being this 'traditional' style of RPG.

Anarchronox is a stellar example of blurred lines of 'American' and Japanese RPG (P.s. I'm using good games as examples, not Average Game that everyone forgot about 2 months later).


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 29, 2007)

I prefer RPGs like Baten Kaitos, the battle system actually required effort. Games like Final Fantasy are more like mash 1 button for 60 hours. I don't care what continent it came from or the art style, only gameplay.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2007)

^Pretty much.

And if you play Tales of Symphonia, which is, in my opinion, one of the easier and crappier Tales, I suggest getting the older ones or tri-Ace games. They aren't button-mashing and do require more on skill than levels.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I played Tales of Phantasia and it's battle system plays like a fighting game


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 29, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> ^Pretty much.
> 
> And if you play Tales of Symphonia, which is, in my opinion, one of the easier and crappier Tales, I suggest getting the older ones or tri-Ace games. They aren't button-mashing and do require more on skill than levels.



I actually had some difficulty judging distance in Star Ocean 2, and it was possible to just have everyone spam their skills and stun-lock the final boss to death. Dunno, it was a good idea for its time at least. 

And it's fully possible in Tales of to even solo optional bosses using the healer character taking no damage. Or do stuff like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysh35OFyios

Just look at how much damage they were doing by the end - imagine doing that without that trick.


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish I could keep up with the Tales series.  Beat the original Tales of Phantasia, Tales of Destiny, and Tales of Eternia (ToD2 here), and then Symphonia jumped to the Gamecube.  What upsets me is that there was a PS2 version, but it's import only, so I have no way of playing that game.  Never got into Abyss or Legendia.  And now I'll miss out on Tales of Symphonia 2 since it's Wii only.  D'oh.

Anyway, Star Ocean 2 grated my nerves.  Never beat that one.  Couldn't stand the neutered English iteration and how annoying some of the characters were, specifically Bowman.  "I'll send you to heck!"  Also, at one point I decided to leave Leon on the main planet... then it done got blowed up with him still on it... I did enjoy Star Ocean 3 all the way to the end, though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 30, 2007)

^Not only is the translation horrible, but the voice acting is so horribly distorted. You can barely even tell what some of the characters are saying. x_x At least in Valkyrie Profile and Tales of Eternia, you can make out what they're saying without distortion. 

I wanna play the Japanese Tales of Destiny 2. D: If only some games like that would sell over here, and that some games like Halo and Half-Life 2 would sell over in Japan.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, SO2 was horrible. SO3 was the best (balanced characters, non-mashy battle system, the works). Try Valkyrie Profile 2 - it's quite a big improvement in the battle system of Valkyrie Profile 2. Heck, you can solo as well (both VP2 and SO3)!

And we all know Eternia is the best! Tales have become crappy since Symphonia, Rebirth excluded.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 31, 2007)

^And Abyss. Abyss actually allows us to run everywhere on the field while retaining the LMBS, that way the japanese don't bash it and refuse to buy it because it changed. ;p


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 31, 2007)

I've have to go with Japanese RPG's. cause of the way the stories come out plus they keep me busy a lot.

But there's are a few things American RPG's have done right. Basically the equipment interface. I kind of do get tired of this setup "Weapon, Shield, Helm, Body, Acesssory"
For once i like to see more equipment slots equip. Plus more equipment theme sets that give bonuses or special abilities based on match up.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 31, 2007)

^Well one of the problems I notice with having more equipment was that I never seemed to have enough to stay updated, except later on in the game when you usually have so much money you can buy every health potion in the district and throw a keg-party.


It'd also get very tedious to keep characters updated in games like Fire Emblem or Suikoden where you have, like 50 or so characters.


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 1, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> ^That's the first time I ever heard anyone mention Eternal Sonata. What other game gives you the option to have some little 6-year-old-boy (Who sounds suspiciously like Izze from Digimon, Brave Fencer Musashi, and Kite from .hack//WHATEVER) attack with a CAMERA? It's not as good as making Princess Anastasia Romanov kick a demon's ass with a toy egg or having Norma Beatty attack by *blowing bubbles out of a straw*. Or setting up the battle so you can actually defeat a major boss like that. XD



yup, there the same actors.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Most RPGs are Japanese.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 2, 2008)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Most RPGs are Japanese.



Well, majority-wise, yes.  Doesn't mean you have to prefer that type, though.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 3, 2008)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Most RPGs are Japanese.



Most 'straight-up' RPG's are Japanese.


----------



## Oni (Jan 3, 2008)

Disgaea 3 looks AWESOME.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a 3 now?


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 3, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> There's a 3 now?



Yup.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/28803.html

I never got to play Disgaea.  Now that there's a PSP remake, I'll probably get that so I can finally get into the series.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 3, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Tales have become crappy since Symphonia, Rebirth excluded.


You know, this reminds me of how people keep telling me that Symphonia is the worst game in the Tales series, but I'm honestly starting to think that's an exaggeration. Symphonia by far isn't the best game in the series, but it's hardly the worst. Legendaria should get that award, IMO.

It might be a tad overrated, but that's mostly because it was a decent JRPG on the Gamecube, a system that at the time didn't exactly have a good selection of them available (in fact, I believe the only other notable one it had was Skies of Arcadia).


----------



## Excubitor (Jan 3, 2008)

I like japanese RPG's
specially the DragonQuest/Dragon Warrior, Final Fantasy and Shin Megami Tensei series

DQ7 was like never ending, I really liked that; I got stuck at some point in the middle of the story and had to restart the whole thing, but to my surprise I wasn't bored of it, I still wanted to finish it.
And SMT:Nocturne/Lucifer's Call was the most difficult RPG I ever played (damn those fiends)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2008)

Legendia was actually better in terms of characterization. However, damn... the battle system was a mix mash.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Legendia was actually better in terms of characterization. However, damn... the battle system was a mix mash.



Legendia had better characterization most definitely. Instead of having someone who gets their development and sits in the background for most of the story while Lloyd, Colette, Zelos, and Kratos run around saying "OH LOOK AT ME OOOOH LOOK AT MEEEE!" most of the time. 

Actually, I heard from those who played it that Tales of the Tempest was actually worse than Legendia. I know it's only like 10 hours long. (Whereas by the end of Legendia, I had like 50-60) It alos has no grade shop.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 6, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Legendia had better characterization most definitely. Instead of having someone who gets their development and sits in the background for most of the story while Lloyd, Colette, Zelos, and Kratos run around saying "OH LOOK AT ME OOOOH LOOK AT MEEEE!" most of the time.


Personally, I don't think Legendia is all that different.

I mean, I guess it's a matter of opinion, but you must admit that it's all Senel/Shirly/what's her name until you beat the game. After that everyone gets a story arc ending with a mirror battle of that character, but is that really that much better than having a story arc that takes place as you go through the course of the game?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 6, 2008)

It's better that we actually know more about the characters than seeing Senel, Shirley, and Grune run around going "OOOH LOOK AT MEE I AM THE HERO!!!" while Will and Jay sit back saying, "We're only here because they'd get slaughtered in battle."


----------



## AlexX (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't quite understand... Symphonia gives each character a complete backstory, motivations for fighting on the team, and their personal opinions on the quest as it goes along (as well as some variable parts where you can bring the spotlight on whoever you want due to the fact you can control who is closest to Lloyd). Legendia gives more or less the same, you just have to wait until you beat the game to get it all. As such, I can't see how one could be particularly better than the other.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not really beating the game, more of just completing the main story arc. (eg, like beating Disc one of Shadow Hearts: Covenant)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 6, 2008)

I've played many more JRPG's than I have WRPG's, but I prefer WRPG's much more.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I don't quite understand... Symphonia gives each character a complete backstory, motivations for fighting on the team, and their personal opinions on the quest as it goes along (as well as some variable parts where you can bring the spotlight on whoever you want due to the fact you can control who is closest to Lloyd). Legendia gives more or less the same, you just have to wait until you beat the game to get it all. As such, I can't see how one could be particularly better than the other.



The problem is tolerance. I can't stand generic whiner and generic female failure. Heck, TotA mimics it!

Rebirth is actually awesome in Tales standards, btw.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2008)

^How's it mimicked in TotA? Maybe with Natalia once. Tear is far from a Colette Brunel - if you tried to kidnap her she'll throw a knife down your throat.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody else playing or played Rogue Galaxy?  I'm currently in the midst of that one, and while it has a so-so storyline, there are certainly a ton of simultaneous engaging aspects (weapon mixing, bug-raising for tournaments, bounty hunting, etc.) that scratch my RPG itch.

^DP, is your signature inspired by a Dracula quote from Symphony of the Night?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2008)

^Of course, and how they changed it to "Cesspit of hatred and lies" in the PSP version. (Miserable little pile of secrets has its charms after all.)


----------



## Meliz (Jan 17, 2008)

japanese. it's the only thing so far i know that i differ from Ben Croshaw with.

i like how they're simple, cute, and easy to keep up with. i mean, go there, kill bad guys, come back, fetch reward, shaggedyshaggedyshag.

then there's the western roleplayingstuff where it's "YOU MUST GO FIND THE SORCEROR'S STAFF AND RETURN IT TO THE SHRINE!!!"

first off, a "please" would be nice. secondly, piss off ya git. thirdly, why? fourth... um. wait
why?
where?
how many people am i gonna have to kill?
what's it worth to you?

it ends up being just a stupid stick with a stupid knob at the end and all you get for risking your ass is not even a thank you but a little exp. no moolah whatsoever. that sucks. had nothing to do with the story, either. it's just in there to make the game seem longer. they're annoying.

plus you get zergrushraped in the ass in every dungeonsewercorridor there is, and in a lot of western rpgs i've played, it's non stop sewer dungeon corridor action... and the player is a level sixty billion in dropping the soap.

at least with a jap rpg you can turn off your brain and go, "the colors" and as long as you stay away from all the shojo or whatever the hell that's call

the gay jap boy on boy sick fantasy crap that's out there

just stay away from that and you'll be fine.

all i want is something that makes me go "hey that's pretty damn clever" like the way you improve your characters in final fantasy 2 or shit. that's alright. yeah.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 17, 2008)

^apparently people like non-linear storylines. 

yet Non-linear just means "excess sidequests more than half the playerbase won't give a flying shit about" and "The ability to do stuff like murder villagers".


----------



## AlexX (Jan 17, 2008)

Not to mention that contrary to popular belief, western RPG video games are just as limited to the will of the programmers as linear games.

For clarity, lets say a game lets you choose between good and evil. Even if you choose evil, you're going down the specifically programmed path for evil. It creates the illusion of choice, which apparently people will easily fall for.


----------



## Sylvine (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think I ever played an "american" RPG. Care to name som? I'm truelly clueless.
~Sylv


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 18, 2008)

I dislike the duality nature of RPGs in general. Can't there be an RPG with grey areas?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 18, 2008)

The Witcher.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, The Witcher is awesome.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Gothic 3 features a bit of grey too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 20, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Not to mention that contrary to popular belief, western RPG video games are just as limited to the will of the programmers as linear games.
> 
> For clarity, lets say a game lets you choose between good and evil. Even if you choose evil, you're going down the specifically programmed path for evil. It creates the illusion of choice, which apparently people will easily fall for.



To be honest, I think maybe people want that because instead of having one path you have multiple ways to play the game. In order to make it so that your character isn't either Mother Teresa or a Baby Eater they'd have to do a SHITLOAD of programming and are today's computers really ready for that?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 20, 2008)

I do believe Japan has an edge in RPGs. But they do have a distinct difference from each other. I can't say what it is but in my mind I am comparing Final Fantasy with Mass Effect. And frankly.. Mass Effect won in my mind.

I.. Mass Effect just seemed like... Dramatic and "Zomg!" when I was playing it. But when I play a Final Fantasy game I'm like "Ooo I get to kill this guy" They both have to do with the same thing basically but... I guess the cutscenes for Mass Effect did it more for me since.. I took part in deciding what was happening.

And uh.. I think it was partially the combat system that kept me hooked into Mass Effect also.. Meh..

-Onyx


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 20, 2008)

I still don't know what an "American" RPG is meant to be.
Seriously, the closest thing I can think of is Anarchronox (Stand JRPG style) and Sudeki (For those Actiony CONTROL THE FIGHTING style).
Even Bioware's Jade Empire is different from the majority of JRPG's.


----------



## Sylvine (Jan 20, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Yeah, The Witcher is awesome.



The books! Oh, I pity everyone who can't read polish... the books are the essence of pure awesome. 

~Sylv


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 20, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I still don't know what an "American" RPG is meant to be.
> Seriously, the closest thing I can think of is Anarchronox (Stand JRPG style) and Sudeki (For those Actiony CONTROL THE FIGHTING style).
> Even Bioware's Jade Empire is different from the majority of JRPG's.



The style difference between the two isn't necessarily narrowed down to one solid point of reason.  Game mechanics are one thing, presentation is another.  Western RPGs tend to lean more into your typical fantasy realm, traditional swords and sorcery or the like, and some sci-fi.  And, of course, there are always exceptions, but this is generally speaking.

I like Japanese style RPGs, seeing as they tend to focus more on the characters and storyline, even though a good amount have increasingly become like parodies of themselves.  I enjoy Final Fantasy games over something like Mass Effect because it feels more personal, closer to playing through a book rather than a create-your-own-hero doing missions and going through typical Sci-Fi Channel-esque moments.  Both games are great, but that's simply my preference.

I've completed 57 RPGs to date, but most Western RPGs just don't keep my attention long enough to finish.  They give plenty to do, but it goes about it in such a cold and unsatisfying way that I simply stop caring about saving villager A from monsters or restoring soldier B's honor or listening to NPC #183 flap his gums about how great my deeds are for rescuing his cattle from goblins.  And I dare not speak of Oblivion...


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 21, 2008)

I think JRPGs, despite their annoying habit of employing children as young as 6 to have them kill an EVIL EMPEROR living statue 3 times the size of Mundus and 10 times more grotesque than any Shadow Hearts monster with the POWER OF LOVE AND SHITTY ENGLISH DUBS, make more RPGs with less clunking in gameplay than WRPGs. I've yet to play a WRPG that doesn't feel cumbersome, has less useless keys, and doesn't use the same recycled classlist, complete with the useless bard.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, my bard (technically a Skald) in Baldur's Gate 2 was totally useful.

For one, I never had to go a town and waste money for identifying items.
Two, his song gives combat bonuses to Allies.
And three, he was a good shot with a bow.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, but for every EverQuest bard, Ricardo, or Johnny, there are at least 50 Spoony Bards like Edward.

Now what I notice is that with classes, a lot of RPGs follow a common trend:

CLASS IMBALANACES!!!

You know DANG well what I mean - Remember how in Shining Force the centaurs would rip through everything in their path while everyone else was weak and couldn't level up? (other than Zylo and Guntz) Remember how in Fable you had that pentagram spell that would kill everything less than the final boss? Remember in KOTOR 2 where Sith Lords could take out entire rooms by spamming Force Storm and Jedi Weapon Masters would three-shot everything? And remember how in Final Fantasy Tactics the story characters outclassed everyone ridiculously?

Now it's either class imbalance or something that doesn't have classes, but we wind up with Final Fantasy X where Lulu and Kimarhi sit in the airship the entire game because the sphere grid and aeosn render them worthless for like over 90% of the game.


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't forget the non-story PCs in Hoshigami severely outclassed by Fazz and Leimrey.


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm impartial. Like was said earlier, a good RPG is a good RPG. It doesn't matter if the VAs all sound confused (Sorry, Yanks, but I geniunely prefer Japanese VAs for their skill), or if my mother can't read the title (which, with some games, is handy). It I can get lost in it, I'll play it.

That said, I'm a sucker for Megami Tensei games...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 22, 2008)

Nalerenn said:
			
		

> I'm impartial. Like was said earlier, a good RPG is a good RPG. It doesn't matter if the VAs all sound confused (Sorry, Yanks, but I geniunely prefer Japanese VAs for their skill)



I prefer emotion in my character's voices instead of males who make their characters sound like text-to-speech programs and for the female's voices to not drive all the dogs in the neighbourhood insane. (Sorry but I like how Lezard taunts your dudes instead of just talking really really fast and then saying "may-tee-or swaaaaaarm..." like he's bored out of his mind. And I'm referring to his voice in Silmeria - in Lenneth both versions were tts-ey, except the U.S. has a version of him where he sounds like he has a really stuffed-up nose)


Teh reason Japanese VAs have more "Skill" is because it's actually more of an industry in Japan despite the U.S. having such high standards over here. Japan for one has way more cartoons than we do since they actually know that there can be cartoons for older audiences - the U.S. still thinks cartoons are just for kids


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 22, 2008)

And here i thought Japan was the one really suffering from Peter Pan syndrome. Guess i was wrong!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 22, 2008)

Peter Pan Syndrome?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 22, 2008)

Stop and think about it (Something about Peter Pan). Until then:
_*whoosh*_


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 23, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Stop and think about it (Something about Peter Pan). Until then:
> _*whoosh*_



Refusing to grow up?
Kidnapping innocent children?
Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson?
Captain who wants to kidnap little boys?
Homicidal Mermaids?
Flying?


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 23, 2008)

You forgot the overabundance of tights on a guy.
And that it's always a girl playing the guy's role.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, Liam O'Brien made an awesome Lezard.


----------

